# Dull barrel trimmer head - replace or sharpen?



## Shappy (May 29, 2011)

Has anyone had success resharpening a dull barrel trimmer head or do you just replace it? Both of my barrel trimmer heads have become dull after using on a number of exotic hardwood and acrylic pen blanks. Seems a bit expensive to replace after only making around 3 dozen pens. Anyone using a well tuned belt or disc sander as an alternate way to square up the ends of pen blanks? Thanks.


----------



## randyrls (May 29, 2011)

Shappy said:


> Has anyone had success resharpening a dull barrel trimmer head or do you just replace it?



Replace it with a sanding jig of some sort.  A small disk sander works well, doesn't dull as fast and the sandpaper can be replaced easily.  The sanding jib also works better on segmented blanks or delicate blanks.

You can buy a disk sander, or make one from a face plate, wood and sandpaper.


----------



## Paul in OKC (May 29, 2011)

I resharpen pen mills on a tool grinder set up. Charge is $12.50 for one, $6.50 each for additional ones. 6 fluters and carbide a bit extra.


----------



## ed4copies (May 29, 2011)

Although I have never personally sent heads to Paul (in OKC), he has received MANY compliments on his work and some from good friends of mine---give him a try!!!


----------



## SteveG (May 29, 2011)

I made a jig to use with my belt sander (library article) shortly after getting a carbide pen mill. Many, many dozens...OK some hundreds  of pens later, the pen mill continues to sit unused...call it "old technology". I do not need a pen mill. I do use a pen sanding mill (sold by a member here) to compliment the belt sander/jig set up. Try it, you will like it!


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 29, 2011)

Paul does do a great sharpening job, but you could also just turn the head around and use the reverse side for a sanding mill.  Just cut some squares or circles of adhesive backed sandpaper, use a hole punch to cut a 1/4 inch hole and sand away.


----------



## azamiryou (May 29, 2011)

If you want to have a go at sharpening it yourself, there's an article on it in the Library:
http://www.penmakersguild.com/articles/penmillsharpening1.pdf


----------



## nava1uni (May 29, 2011)

azamiryou said:


> If you want to have a go at sharpening it yourself, there's an article on it in the Library:
> http://www.penmakersguild.com/articles/penmillsharpening1.pdf



I use a credit card sized diamond sharpener and follow the instructions in the above article.  I works great and I never have a dull barrel trimmer.  It only take a minute and it always cuts clean without any chip out.


----------



## Florida Marine (May 29, 2011)

Whatever you do Do NOT buy the Carbide set from PSI...  I did and its going back on Tuesday. 

Ruined 4 blanks and tore up my hand with the damn thing.


----------



## ghostrider (May 29, 2011)

BRobbins629 said:


> Paul does do a great sharpening job, but you could also just turn the head around and use the reverse side for a sanding mill.  Just cut some squares or circles of adhesive backed sandpaper, use a hole punch to cut a 1/4 inch hole and sand away.


I've taken to doing this with most of my pens now, and like the result. I do it as a final process before assembling the pen. I use the bladed part before turning, and use the backside with sandpaper after turning. I use a tube from the pen kit to punch out the circle in the sandpaper. I'll use a rag or paper towel and press it into the sandpaper to get the cutout, then slip it over the barrel of the pen mil, and hold it in place while I hand spin the pen barrel on the back of the mill (with sandpaper). I've been liking the results so far.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (May 29, 2011)

CaptG also can sharpen barrel trimmers. He did a great job with mine.


----------



## Shappy (May 30, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone for all your suggestions.
This is a great help.


----------



## Paul in OKC (May 30, 2011)

Florida Marine said:


> Whatever you do Do NOT buy the Carbide set from PSI...  I did and its going back on Tuesday.
> 
> Ruined 4 blanks and tore up my hand with the damn thing.



I have seen a few different carbide tipped mills. Must say I haven't been too impressed. They are either not ground after the tips are installed. leaving the cutting edges uneven, or they are just place on the 'face' of a regular mill which puts the cutting geometry way off. I know several have had great luck with them, but..................


----------



## JimB (May 30, 2011)

nava1uni said:


> azamiryou said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to have a go at sharpening it yourself, there's an article on it in the Library:
> ...


 
I do the same as Cindy. It only takes a minute or two to sharpen. I also have a homemade jig on my lathe to sand the blank ends square. I like having the option of using the mill or the sander. Sometimes one works better than the other depending on material and what you need to do so give yourself options.


----------



## sbell111 (May 30, 2011)

Trimmer heads are inexpensive.  I very typically add some to every order so I always have a few new ones on hand. As they get dull, I chunk them in the trash and use a new one.


----------

